# Landis on Larry King Live tonight



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

just announced


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*well*

Is he still going to be on the tonight show? he was scheduled before all this came down


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

The LKL page on the CNN website says:

"Primetime exclusive: The Tour de France racing champ, Floyd Landis speaks out about testing positive. Tune in Friday at 9 p.m. ET."


----------



## sirthx (Dec 23, 2005)

mtbykr said:


> Is he still going to be on the tonight show? he was scheduled before all this came down


I would be EXTREMELY surprised if he did the Tonight Show tonight. Although the CNN building (not sure if this building in Hollywood is where Larry shoots) and the Tonight Show studio are only about a 10-15 minute drive from each other so........


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

sirthx said:


> I would be EXTREMELY surprised if he did the Tonight Show tonight. Although the CNN building (not sure if this building in Hollywood is where Larry shoots) and the Tonight Show studio are only about a 10-15 minute drive from each other so........



several posts here and velonews have already reported that he cancelled
http://www.velonews.com/race/int/articles/10597.0.html
http://www.nbc.com/nbc/The_Tonight_Show_with_Jay_Leno/guests/


----------



## cyclopath (Feb 20, 2005)

LKL
http://edition.cnn.com/CNN/Programs/larry.king.live/


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm sure the interview is going to be done over satellite.

Isn't he still in Europe?


----------



## randyg (Jul 7, 2004)

His press conference was held in Madrid so I too figured it would be via satellite.


----------



## taar44 (Jun 16, 2002)

He seemed to stumble at key points during that press conference. His voice was almost cracking. Maybe it was just nerves................


----------



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

Just saw a title at CNN advertising the interview with Landis today at 9PM ET. He will be there...


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

it's on right now.


----------



## tdennis (Jul 9, 2006)

*Lance defends Floyd*

Pretty Classy move by Lance. He defended Floyds reputation.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

yup. well worded and well said by the Media guru.


----------



## tdennis (Jul 9, 2006)

*Damn, I wish some else was running this Interview*

Larry King is not the one to do this interview. Larry lost his last drop of testosterone twenty years ago. Now he is just a bag of old dust.


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Larry King...*



tdennis said:


> Larry King is not the one to do this interview. Larry lost his last drop of testosterone twenty years ago. Now he is just a bag of old dust.


...is a moreon. And Landis' doctor sounds like a idiot. Why is he making editorial comments about the situation? Stick to the medical and scientific facts. He sounds like a Landis cheerleader.


----------



## bmp956 (Oct 27, 2005)

zero85ZEN said:


> ...is a moreon. And Landis' doctor sounds like a idiot. Why is he making editorial comments about the situation. Stick to the medical and scientific facts. He sounds like a Landis cheerleader.


You don't think a doctor has the wherewithal to comment on how the testing procedures are carried out? Curious.


----------



## bmp956 (Oct 27, 2005)

Pretty interesting to find out that this test is 25 yrs old. In the early days of drug testing in the workplace if you had a poppy seed bagel you could have been labeled a heroin addict. Maybe this calls into question the actual test.
And like the Dr. said, why the heck would a bike rider take a hormone that builds mass when most of these guys are sub 150 lbs.?


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*He made a lot of comments...*



bmp956 said:


> You don't think a doctor has the wherewithal to comment on how the testing procedures are carried out? Curious.


...that weren't about the test. Saying (I paraphrase) that it would be absurd for him to take testosterone, bla, bla, bla. 

Just the most basic Internet research leads one to info about how testosterone and HGH and etc, etc aid recovery.


----------



## tdennis (Jul 9, 2006)

*Landis's mom great proof that Floyd did not dope.*

Every time I hear or see Landis's mom, I think to myself, "anyone raised by a mom like that would not do any drugs". I would not want to be responsible for breaking the heart of a mom like that.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

this is a PR appearance to clear his name. did you expect anything other than Floyd-supporting talk?


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

zero85ZEN said:


> ...is a moreon. And Landis' doctor sounds like a idiot. Why is he making editorial comments about the situation. Stick to the medical and scientific facts. He sounds like a Landis cheerleader.


Isn't that what Larry King is about?


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

No way he did anything. I just can't see it happening. He won California, Georgia, and Paris-Nice. He could have come back for a respectable place in the Tour. I just don't understand why he would lay his career, respectability, future... on the line when he was expecting to break away and go for a stage win. Even before the Tour Landis was a great bike rider. He did lead the Vuelta last year and was instrumental in helping Lance in '04. I just don't see a guy like him risking it all for more fame. Ullrich, Mancebo, Basso... I can see. Landis, givin his history and background, I just can't. I don't know but it just seems that nothing adds up.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

tdennis said:


> Every time I hear or see Landis's mom, I think to myself, "anyone raised by a mom like that would not do any drugs". I would not want to be responsible for breaking the heart of a mom like that.


I agree. I also think she could pull out a can of [email protected] if needed.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

the only thing that interview showed was that King is an idiot-does he come into the studio two minutes before air time? By the way, Larry, Landis is a cyclist not a "race driver" like you called him...King is lucky CNN doesn't do random tests for stupidty. His levels would be off the charts...


----------



## SPDu4ea (Jul 19, 2006)

Larry King: "What does testosterone do for a race driver?"

Lol, he should definitely retire...


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Look...*



ECXkid04 said:


> No way he did anything. I just can't see it happening. He won California, Georgia, and Paris-Nice. He could have come back for a respectable place in the Tour. I just don't understand why he would lay his career, respectability, future... on the line when he was expecting to break away and go for a stage win. Even before the Tour Landis was a great bike rider. He did lead the Vuelta last year and was instrumental in helping Lance in '04. I just don't see a guy like him risking it all for more fame. Ullrich, Mancebo, Basso... I can see. Landis, givin his history and background, I just can't. I don't know but it just seems that nothing adds up.


...I hope he didn't take anything either. I hope the B sample comes back negative and this blows over quickly. But lets not be naive. Did anyone think Tyler was the kind of guy that would dope? Do you really think you can tell if a pro athlete dopes by listening to their mother? Do you personally know Floyd Landis? 
Pro Cycling is RIFE with doping scandels, and failed PED tests. It has a long history of institutionalized doping. The modern methods of doping WORK. That's why people dope. Do people really believe that a clean rider can beat a doped rider at that elite level of the sport, all else being equal? At that level the difference between being a champion and being a domestique is often measured in fractions of a percent.

Have you read Paul Kimmage's book? Have you read Willy Voight's book on the Festina affair? Have you visited sites such as stolenunderground.com (which IS a bit over the top, and I am NOT saying I believe everything it is saying)? Every true fan of cycling that is caught up in this should inform themselves of all the history of the sport. 

I hope Floyd didn't dope and I hope he is cleared. But I'm a very skeptical pro cycling fan. My heart wants to believe but my rational mind raises serious doubts....


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

*early days???*



bmp956 said:


> Pretty interesting to find out that this test is 25 yrs old. In the early days of drug testing in the workplace if you had a poppy seed bagel you could have been labeled a heroin addict. Maybe this calls into question the actual test.
> And like the Dr. said, why the heck would a bike rider take a hormone that builds mass when most of these guys are sub 150 lbs.?


hell, a few years ago I had to take a random drug test at work and tested positive for Morphine. The day before my wife made some poppy seed muffins and that's what did it.


----------



## Vandy Man (Jul 29, 2006)

*This is too good ...*



zero85ZEN said:


> ...is a moreon.


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Thank you.*



Vandy Man said:


> zero85ZEN said:
> 
> 
> > ...is a moreon.
> ...


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

tdennis said:


> Every time I hear or see Landis's mom, I think to myself, "anyone raised by a mom like that would not do any drugs". I would not want to be responsible for breaking the heart of a mom like that.


clipped this from cyclingnews.com re. his outside the lines espn interview.

" Finally, when asked about the comments his mother, Arlene Landis, had made to the press - specifically about the morals of his upbringing, Landis paused and then said, "It is the one thing to allow me to keep my dignity. I didn't talk to her as much in the recent years as I was training, but hearing that from my mother is enough to make me cry."


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

*I'm easily aggravated!*

So my question is, should I bother to watch it or is it a load of stupid questions like "did you dope?" Is the interview for us, the hard-core fan and cyclist or is it for no clue middle america? Will I come away with more insight or should I avoid the hype and wait?
I'm frustrated and I can't change anything anyway so why watch it and get more aggravated!!??    b:mad2:


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice shot at the lab by Lance. But he stuck up more for Floyd than I expected. Larry I think was a little soft, but I havn't watched him for years, maybe he is all soft these days. Floyd's Dr. hit some good media soundbites building his defense, like the test is 25 years old etc.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Okey Dokey...*



zero85ZEN said:


> ...that weren't about the test. Saying (I paraphrase) that it would be absurd for him to take testosterone, bla, bla, bla.
> 
> Just the most basic Internet research leads one to info about how testosterone and HGH and etc, etc aid recovery.



testosterone and HGH are two very different animals, and aiding recovery is a dubious reason at best. Try to be careful with the internet, there is a lot of information out there, and a lot of it is wrong.


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

physasst said:


> testosterone and HGH are two very different animals, and aiding recovery is a dubious reason at best. Try to be careful with the internet, there is a lot of information out there, and a lot of it is wrong.


Exactly, and HGH use can effect the hormonal balance of the human body. (And if you don't think HGH or testorsterone "therapy" hasn't been mentioned in regards to recovery treatment in the sport of cycling then you haven't read very deeply on the subject of PED's and the sport of pro cycling. NOTE, I'm NOT saying that it works or that I have knowledge of it but I've read about it and I don't know either way...perhaps the good doctor should do some research as well and be more careful with his comments.) I'm not an expert on PED's and I'm guessing you're not either (correct me if I'm wrong), and I'm also gussing that Landis' doctor isn't. He was on national television making some very uninformed statments. I'm posting on an Internet forum trying to make a point that the level of discourse about this serious matter needs to be carefully carried out.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Larry's about as soft as yo momma's milkers. The guy can't even lob a softball.

Did anyone else think that Landis was on the verge of bursting into tears during the entire interview, particularly the beginning? Hell, I was about to start crying.


----------



## CBaron (Apr 19, 2005)

zero85ZEN said:


> I'm posting on an Internet forum trying to make a point...


...with Biker Fox wannabe as your handle tag-line.


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Biker Fox has never failed a drug test.*



CBaron said:


> ...with Biker Fox wannabe as your handle tag-line.


(That I'm aware of.) Nuff said!


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

physasst said:


> testosterone and HGH are two very different animals, and aiding recovery is a dubious reason at best. Try to be careful with the internet, there is a lot of information out there, and a lot of it is wrong.


See this link:

http://coachsci.sdsu.edu/csa/vol56/fourdrug.htm

Yeah, it's about swimming but it's still regarding PED's. And HGH is mentioned in regards to recovery. Also mentions testostorone and the T:E ratio test. And a bit about what an out of whack T:E test result can be caused by. Is this info right or not? I don't know. But I'll bet Landis' doctor isn't a qualified expert to the point that he can say the use of testosterone is perposterous. And he's missleading in even stating that to begin with. It's perhaps probable that Landis didn't use testosterone but something else that affected the T:E ratio. 

Here's a question: If the test is so old and unreliable why is it used around the world in almost every sport? And being 25 years old might mean that it works and is proven to be an effective indicator of PED usage. And I'm not saying it IS proven or that it works...I'm just saying that just because it's 25 years old doesn't mean that it is somehow inferior, like the good doctor infered.

But, alas, the doc did his PR job well...he gave the media some sound bites to chew on.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*I*



zero85ZEN said:


> Exactly, and HGH use can effect the hormonal balance of the human body. (And if you don't think HGH or testorsterone "therapy" hasn't been mentioned in regards to recovery treatment in the sport of cycling then you haven't read very deeply on the subject of PED's and the sport of pro cycling. NOTE, I'm NOT saying that it works or that I have knowledge of it but I've read about it and I don't know either way...perhaps the good doctor should do some research as well and be more careful with his comments.) I'm not an expert on PED's and I'm guessing you're not either (correct me if I'm wrong), and I'm also gussing that Landis' doctor isn't. He was on national television making some very uninformed statments. I'm posting on an Internet forum trying to make a point that the level of discourse about this serious matter needs to be carefully carried out.



am a sports medicine specialist, but not an endocrine guy. My point was, that these are very complicated endocrine processes that you can't just gleam a little bit of valid info about on the internet. I agree with you about a careful discourse.


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Aha!*



physasst said:


> am a sports medicine specialist, but not an endocrine guy. My point was, that these are very complicated endocrine processes that you can't just gleam a little bit of valid info about on the internet. I agree with you about a careful discourse.


Then you are much more The MAN than I am regarding this subject! 

Yeah, I'm just really amazed at the shallow level of discourse about this event as it's carried out in the media.

Edit: Well, on second thought "amazed" wasn't the best word to use...I don't expect much from the US media regarding careful discourse on anything.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

mtbykr said:


> Is he still going to be on the tonight show? he was scheduled before all this came down



I doubt it, Jay Leno was making Landis jokes. 

Jay: "It's so hot outside I was sweating like Floyd Landis at a piss test".


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Yeah..*



zero85ZEN said:


> See this link:
> 
> http://coachsci.sdsu.edu/csa/vol56/fourdrug.htm
> 
> ...



very superficially it is correct, if he consumed alcohol the night before, which I would HAVE considering his poor performance, that alone could raise the T/E ratio. As far as the test, I don't think that they have anything better as far as cost and efficiency yet. It is not a good test however, and I happen to agree with Floyd's Dr. Weightlifters, Football Players, Baseball, any number of sportspersons I can see using Testosterone, but cyclists, I just can't see the benefit.


----------



## ([[:->= (Sep 8, 2005)

*...it's the little things...*



Bryan said:


> I doubt it, Jay Leno was making Landis jokes.
> 
> Jay: "It's so hot outside I was sweating like Floyd Landis at a piss test".


But to his credit, he did say while announcing the upcoming gues on last night's show,

"'Of course, originally Tour de France winner Floyd Landis was scheduled to be on tonight but then. . .:aureola: . . .so he'll be on next week once he is cleared."' 

Which sounds he like he has no doubt of Floyd innocence.....that or he is really naive  (j/j)


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

zero85ZEN said:


> ...is a moreon. And Landis' doctor sounds like a idiot. Why is he making editorial comments about the situation? Stick to the medical and scientific facts. He sounds like a Landis cheerleader.


He's his fricken doctor. He should cheerlead,come on,think a little.


----------



## sako (Dec 28, 2005)

Larry King is a total di*khead.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

ECXkid04 said:


> No way he did anything. I just can't see it happening. He won California, Georgia, and Paris-Nice. He could have come back for a respectable place in the Tour. I just don't understand why he would lay his career, respectability, future... on the line when he was expecting to break away and go for a stage win. Even before the Tour Landis was a great bike rider. He did lead the Vuelta last year and was instrumental in helping Lance in '04. I just don't see a guy like him risking it all for more fame. Ullrich, Mancebo, Basso... I can see. Landis, givin his history and background, I just can't. I don't know but it just seems that nothing adds up.


That an idiotic statement. Races like Georgia and California are a given for ANY tour contender. Paris-Nice = Much respect. Ulle, Basso, and Macebo all have great results also. Why would they enhance their performance and not Floyd? You say "a guy like him", unless you know the man personally, then you just know what the media has fed us. Everyone in the Tour is "a great bike rider". Don't forget, Tyler was Mr. Whitebread awesome guy before his troubles. I love Tyler, Floyd and the USA, but the way this sport is, the smallest advantage is everything. I hope he is completely exhonerated, but his character is not going to be what does it.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*Transcript*

Here's the link to the transcript

http://edition.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0607/28/lkl.01.html


----------



## AppleCyclingComputer (Aug 3, 2005)

I'd be shocked if Floyd went with the "alcohol lowered my epitestosterone/increased my testesterone". The medical studies that showed alcohol increasing the testosterone/epitestosterone ratio (up to 4x) were with 40g of ethanol. That's a lot more than one beer and some Jack Daniels. 

However, I think they are leaving this option open, as the quantity of Jack Daniels he drank is being kept very vague. I've heard one report of the JD in question to be "a little bit", another one saying "several glasses".

I also agree with the comment of the doctor (Kay?) on Larry King not being objective enough. At one point he even said that Floyd is the best cyclist on the planet. 

Also, as far as Floyd and Lance saying that all this press being bad for the sport, does anyone think this is actually OK for the sport? Without the scandal, most people wouldn't even know who Floyd Landis is. Is there really such a thing as bad press?


----------



## bmp956 (Oct 27, 2005)

More proof that they will always take the cheap way out and declare you a criminal when now they have much more sophisticated (expensive) testing methods. Justice based on Capitalism. Yikes!


----------



## jason_haza (May 1, 2006)

*He seems honest to me...*

I trust Landis' word more than some clinic. I don't buy that he cheated.

The question of cheating is moot by now though...he'll never be able to cash in on lucrative sponsorships/endorsements now, even when he's cleared.

This whole thing has cost him millions.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

jason_haza said:


> I trust Landis' word more than some clinic. I don't buy that he cheated.
> 
> The question of cheating is moot by now though...he'll never be able to cash in on lucrative sponsorships/endorsements now, even when he's cleared.
> 
> This whole thing has cost him millions.


And they should have said nothing until the b samples were checked.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

shokhead said:


> And they should have said nothing until the b samples were checked.


Landis himself believes b-sample will come out positive. which is a little surprising to me. if out of the blue I tested positive for something that I KNEW never entered my system, I would think it was a result of some sort of fluke. 

I like to believe Landis, and I don't think my opinion of him really changes - he is one gutsy rider who did unimaginable in this year's Tour. But I suspect he is screwed. 

How many athletes have been wrongfully convicted of doping?

Speaking of wrongfully convicted, Davis, Contador and Beloki are now dropped from Puerto investigations. Considering the fate of Astana team, if Landis is to be stripped of his TdF win, I think it should retroactively go to Vinokourov, to make things even weirder. 

I wonder how many people here think that Landis is innocent but Armstrong is a doper. It's an interesting question, post-Hamilton affair, as I suspect we tend to think dopers are jerks with attitude, and nice shy people would never do it. Which also means we tend to think of doping as a character flaw, rather than a career-advancing opportunity.


----------

